# Grape leaves



## Jedi (Aug 7, 2011)

When you guys/gals/tfo members say grape leaves, do you mean any specific? Purple or green grapes? Or will any do?


----------



## ascott (Aug 7, 2011)

Thompson red seedless grape vine leaves.....is what we have in a couple of our guys yards....(just planted them about a month ago)


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

I use them all. The wine type, red or green seedless, Thompsons, Concord, etc... My tots eat the leaves from any of them.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 3 different types of grape plants, Thompson, red, and a purple merlot type, they eat them all equally.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 2 types and mine love both as well. Yummy tortie food!


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 7, 2011)

I have Concords and they get eaten fast!


----------



## jackrat (Aug 7, 2011)

I feed domestic grape leaves as well as wild grapes that we call possum grapes and muscadine leaves.


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2011)

non sprayed type.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 8, 2011)

I just selected the type that grows well in my area from the local garden store. Thompson seedless is what they suggested. Since I don't plan to make wine with it, only healthy leaves are of interest to me.


----------



## Spider Woman (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma and there are some grape vines that do not produce the fruit. I don't know what it's called but they sure look like grape leaves to me. They grow wild and the vines get so thick and grow up the trees someone could probably swing on them. Anybody know what they are? or if they are safe. My torts don't seem to like them much at all.

What about post oak tree leaves or black jack trees. Those and cotton wood are the most that grow where I'm at. I can't recall seeing any of these on a do or don't list.

Anyone know?

Thanks bunches


----------



## ascott (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe I read somewhere that Oak is not so good and personally I don't think that Cottonwoods are to tasty as none of my guys will even consider them....(but that would not mean yours would not like the cottonwood) now I don't know about the Jack one you referred to?????

I am going to look up the Oak and Cottonwood now for toxic or not 
You have peaked my interest...LOL


----------



## Spider Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

ascott said:


> I believe I read somewhere that Oak is not so good and personally I don't think that Cottonwoods are to tasty as none of my guys will even consider them....(but that would not mean yours would not like the cottonwood) now I don't know about the Jack one you referred to?????
> 
> I am going to look up the Oak and Cottonwood now for toxic or not
> You have peaked my interest...LOL



Thanks, the Black Jacks are a type of oak I think, but they are nasty trees that get hollowed out and break and are really bad at coming down in ice storms.


----------



## RyanNunez (Aug 11, 2011)

Grape leaves have great nutrients, but are they really liked by tortoise!!!!!!!!!never heard....


----------

